# Anyone a member



## sportster (Jul 10, 2006)

For the last 3 or 4 years I've been getting a membership application to the North American Hunting Club in the mail. It say's the dues are one dollar a month. Just wondering if there is a catch ? Twelve bucks a year seems cheap to me.


----------



## sportster (Jul 10, 2006)

I just did a search on the club and found plenty of info. I figured it was too good to be true. I'll just use my free notepad and file the rest.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I am a north american hunting and fishign club life member. I like them both. I get free stuff to field test every year or so. A couple things worth actually worth my time.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

It seems that only life members get the stuff to field test, not yearly members, so there is your catch. I have read on many other forums the same as here, life members get the stuff.

Lg_mouth


----------



## Champion188 Elite (Jan 16, 2007)

I was a yearly member at one time nearly 10yrs ago of the fishing club.If I remember right it was only a couple years (wife signed me up) I did however receive a couple items to field test...........One was a package of baitholder hooks,the other was a pocket knife.


----------



## DZimmer_1 (Jul 3, 2005)

I was a mamber for a few years and I did get a package of deet mosquito repelent wipes to test. I dropped my member ship due to the fact that once a year they sent me things in the mail and then sent me a bill or asked that I returned the items. I did return the items but I am not a big fan of people sending out things you never asked for and then billing you for them.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm not a member. I just stick their decals on my lawn tractor to give it some style !


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I was a field tester a few times before I was a lifer


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

I'm a Life Member of both the Hunting and Fishing Club which is quite pricey to become but in the process they actually send you some pretty nice equipment.

As far as the field testing program they have, me personally I think it is a big scam/nuisance, just my opinion of course. They just send stuff to you completly un-expectdley and give you the chance to test it for a certain time period, then you have to pay for it if you'd like to keep it. If not, they pay the charges for you to send it back, but thats just a pain also. My post office gets pretty upset about some of the packages they send because they're too big to fit in our box and they don't like holding them for me. 

And they also say your getting it at the extra special life member price, i'd say 70% of what they send you, you can go to wal-mart and get it 10% cheaper. 

One other thing, the stuff they send you 9 times out of 10 is either junk, or stuff you'd never use and there's no reason what they send you needs "tested" it's just a way to get your money.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

DZimmer - I just received a big buck small tropy head to keep or return. I returned it a week after I opened it, 2 months ago. I just received my time was up and they wanted it returned or paid for. I returned the letter said their advertisement dept has a lot to be desired. I returned it w/o postage and their address in the return address lines. If they get it or not I don't care. I would agree only life members get the better stuff to test and that's a $300 fee. They did send me specials on items to buy but were more expensive than Cabela's items not on sale. I' ll not be renewing my subscription. Thumbs up to my Buckmasters membership.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

zpyles_00 said:


> I'm a Life Member of both the Hunting and Fishing Club which is quite pricey to become but in the process they actually send you some pretty nice equipment.
> 
> As far as the field testing program they have, me personally I think it is a big scam/nuisance, just my opinion of course. They just send stuff to you completly un-expectdley and give you the chance to test it for a certain time period, then you have to pay for it if you'd like to keep it. If not, they pay the charges for you to send it back, but thats just a pain also. My post office gets pretty upset about some of the packages they send because they're too big to fit in our box and they don't like holding them for me.
> 
> ...


You weren't field testing if you were given the option to return it or pay for it. You were buying it. 

The field testing they send you an item to test and keep. All they ask for is that you return the letter that came with it and give your opinion on the product.

I am also a life member of the fishing club like some others here. I didn't become a life member or a member because of the "free" test items. I came a member to learn more about fishing from their magazine and the bulletin board.

If what everyone is saying is true that only the life members get the good stuff to test I sure hope they put my name on the list of life members soon because I've paid my lm dues and I've yet to test anything big and expensive. I have however won their prize give aways and got back the money I put into the club.

If everyone would read the fine print it says that you are not guarenteed to receive test items. So many people complain about not recieving something expensive to test. Why doesn't anyone ever complain that they pay to play the lottery every week and never win.


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

Fishintiger, 

Well they sure have fooled me then, I thought that was there field testing program lol. If the truth is you don't have to return any of the items they want you to field test, then i've never field tested any of there products. 

I too did not join the clubs' just to receive a bunch of free stuff. I just wanted the magazines, i've actually published stories in the magazine, why i became a life member, not exactly sure lol. 

All i'm saying is if your going to become a member, just read all the fine details and print and be ready for anything.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

zpyles_00 said:


> All i'm saying is if your going to become a member, just read all the fine details and print and be ready for anything.


I'll agree with you on that.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

I just did it for the subscription to the mag. 12 bucks for a year. All the other mumbo jumbo I just blew off. Only did it for a year....the mags not that good either! 25 buck for Outdoor Life AND Field and Stream.....much better deal and awesome mags! Makes for good reading while at deer camp!


----------

